# Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:



## MADDilli16 (29. Juli 2005)

hallo leuts!
immer wenn ich ein java-prog ausführen möchte den Fehler "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError". hab PATH und CLASSPATH unter Linux und Windows gesetzt. hab mein meine java-version abgefragt. bekomme dann das in der shell angezeigt: "java version "1.4.2_01"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_01-b06)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2_01-b06, mixed mode)"
was bedeutet denn mixed mode? ich habe auch noch das neue jdk drauf. vielleicht gibt es zwischen den beiden versionen ein problem!?
brauche dringend HILFE
MFG


----------



## torsch2711 (29. Juli 2005)

Hmm, 


 verwendet das programm jar files?
 Es langt nicht wenn jar-files benötigt werden einfach nur das verzeichnis in dem das jar liegt anzugeben, sondern du musst das .jar explizit angeben.

 Ansonsten würden ein paar infos mehr hilfreich sein.

 Gruss,

 Torsten


----------

